# Eheim Canister leaking.



## Jsthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a 2217, had it maybe close to a year or so, it has started leaking at the output on the canister head. It leaks where the tube goes onto the fitting into the filter, and no matter how tight or loose I make it, it leaks. Also the retaining clips , are cheap flimsy pieces of thin metal that bend easily, and it has now started leaking from there as well. Any suggestions? I tried emailed Eheim, but I never got a response, I'm wondering if I should just be done with it and get another canister of better quality? fyi this is for a 29 Gallon.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Why not replace the defective parts? Many online stores have Eheim parts cheaper than you can get from Eheim.


----------



## Jsthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm guessing then I would need an entire new pumphead, since that is where its leaking on both places. thats about 80 bucks. I got the thing on sale a while back for 110 or so


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

I had a similar leek once before. It turns out a "micro crack" had developed where the threads on the nipple meets the unthreaded part of the nipple. It was right where these two parts meet and impossible to see. I only found it because I had continued to tighten the light grey knob on the nipple to try to stop the leak and the nipple came off in my hand (I was freaking out but happy that I had turned the filter off first. 
If this is where your crack is I would not tighten or loosen the nipple any more. You can buy a new pump head cover from somewhere. It should be cheap compared to the new pump head. You should probably take the filter out of service until then but I might drain the filter to preserve the bacterial colony then put some silicon or crazy glue over the suspected crack and let it dry for an hour. Remember, if you do no have water circulating through your filter the bacteria will run out of oxygen and die. Drain your filter so that the bacteria can get oxygen but remember to keep the media moist. 
Good luck.


----------



## Jsthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks alot! 20 bucks, not bad. I never thought to look for the cover!


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

You may need the pump head cover to fix the leak by the tubing but it also sounds like you need a new oring which is just normal maintenance. Even if you were missing a few of the clips, the filter should not leak. I ran one with no clips and it never leaked. 

And as fit getting a new filter of higher quality. It's pretty tough to find anything of higher quality than an eheim classic other than an ADA super jet but the equivalent to a 2217 is about $1000!


----------



## EheimSucks (Feb 26, 2013)

I bought the Pro 3 2075 brand new in Sept 2012 that came with a 3 year warranty. The filter leaked after 2 years destroying my $350 wooden stand. Water leaked out near the power cord. After searching the net I found out that this was a common issue among Pro 3 filters made before Aug 2010. There have also been countless reports of Eheim's Customer Support department ignoring customer emails when contacted for warranty claims. 

I emailed them and immediately the next day I received a reply asking for the Serial number, the shipping address and the retail store from which I bought the filter. I replied with the information and that was the last I heard from them. I have sent them 4 more emails since then and they completely ignored them. I have been another victim of their scam.

Apparently Eheim is engaging in fraudulent acitivities, marketing their filters as "Premium" products that come with a 3 year warranty. However, they will try their best NOT to honor the warranty. Maybe I need to call them everyday and write nasty letters to get them to acknowledge my issue. I know some of their victims have received a replacement head unit this way after sending threatening emails and making repeated phone calls. However, it shouldn't have to be this difficult.

I have another Pro 2 filter that also leaked after 6 years of operation. From what I have heard, the company was bought and the quality of customer service has become horrible since then. It is now reaching the point of fraud. 

I will never buy another Eheim product again. Beware!!!


----------

